# A strange insect



## carlos58 (May 14, 2011)

hello everyone
Ephemera sp.


----------



## Markw (May 14, 2011)

Wow.  That is quite an insect there!  The first one is great.  The composition gives beautiful lines and there is great colors and values. Bust a beautiful photo and quite a weird insect!  Beautiful shot and good choice for composition.

Mark


----------



## Trever1t (May 14, 2011)

very nicely composed!


----------



## alvarez57 (May 14, 2011)

Ciao Carlos!
Beautiful photo. Which lens?


----------



## carlos58 (May 15, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments 
70/180 macro nikon


----------



## bobnr32 (May 15, 2011)

Stunning pics!
It's refreshing to see a watermark that does not take over.


----------

